# Can't surf while Vuze is working



## harigata

Hi,

This is something I've started experiencing recently, and I can't really connect to anything particular I did just before it started. Just one day browsing became impossible when Vuze was running, regardless of the bandwidth it was using. I'd get the "connection was reset" (or something similar) page (firefox). A short time after turning Vuze off surfing becomes possible again.

I've used it for years, with more or less the same configuration, and there were never any problems, only a slowdown when download speeds would soar, which is quite natural. There are no firewall issues, I'm pretty sure of that (I use Subnet). What I do get is that message saying "A UPnP device is taking a long time to release its port mappings, consider disabling this via the UPnP configuration".

My Vuze is downloading at high speeds, all is well in that department, and I am pretty well protected - Subnet firewall, Avast 4.8 Pro, SpywareGuard, all the Windows updates.

Has anybody got any idea of how it's caused and how it can be fixed?

Will be grateful for any advice you can give me,

H.


----------



## IBEPCWIZ

I use vuse also and have the same problem..... I have heard that no matter what vuse will take all your bandwidth no matter if your downloading or not. I heard that utorrent is not bad at all on your bandwidth


----------



## zanzibar147

utorrent you can change bandwith it uses maybe you can with vuze 2


----------



## Kesava

I think what zanzibar was trying to say is that in uTorrent you can configure how much bandwidth it can use and if I remember correctly Vuze would be able to do the same thing.

However in your case, it sounds as if it does it no matter how much is downloading so I can't imagine what could be wrong.

You should try setting Vuze to use as little bandwidth as possible and see if that allows you to browse the web or not.


----------



## harigata

Thing is, I used to have no problems with the same settings until about a week ago. Now, no surfing is possible when Vuze is on. When you say 'bandwidth', do you mean the traffic generated by Vuze at any given moment (upload / download) which can be limited through 'options' -> 'transfer', or something else? I can be downloading at 10% of my capacity, and still - no browsing.

The error message I get from Firefox is always the same:

"The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading".

I think Chrome is a little less affected by it, but I don't like Chrome.


----------



## harigata

Well, in Chrome I CAN browse the net with Vuze running, but not as fast as I was used to. Weird.....


----------



## IBEPCWIZ

Look up on google everyone useing vuse has the same problem.... and no you cant change anything liek you can on u torrent... only reason i dont use utorrent is b/c your isp can tell when your useing utorrent for crap for some reason but not when useing vuse.


----------



## harigata

Aren't there programs that can protect you from prying ISPs, like PeerGuardian?


----------



## harigata

Vuze.... I heard that name somewhere.... what is it?
Installed uTorrent, and all my problems are gone.
And it seems to be a lot more efficient than Vuze.
Since I am living in a province of the American Empire (Israel) and not in the one of its central territories, maybe it will be awhile before they start policing internet connections here, and maybe it has already started. But I'm not gonna take any chances - will install PeerGuardian 2.

Maybe it's worth a try, eh?


----------



## james131313

i think i have a solution for you . Most cpus these days run mcafee
So this worked for me Open up the task manger select services then go to the lower right corner and click services again a screen will come up look for mcafee redirector service, stop and disable it and you shuold be perfectly I won't be logging into this stie much so if u want to thank me send a message to jadelexandra@aol.com


----------



## harigata

Hello mate,

"Most cpus these days run mcafee"

You mean - most boxes with Windoze have McAfee antivirus installed on
them? And McAfee installs a service (services are also accessible
through Start -> Run, services.msc <Enter>) called "McAfee Redirector
Service"?

I've found:
http://www.ctimls.com/Support/KB/How To/Disable_Mcafee_Redirector_Services.htm
and
http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/showthread.php?t=204071

But I wasn't using McAfee. Never liked them too much. And I had all my
browsing disabled with Vuze on, not just several sites. And now I'm
running Linux, so none of this is any longer an issue (Although I am
temporarily back to Azureus again : )) - no uTorrent for Linux, unless you use Wine, but you have to know how to use it or it'll give you a big headache in the morning, after a night of.... configuring : )

H.


----------



## harigata

BTW - uTorrent is much less resource-costly that Vuze/Azureus. Azureus consumes upwards of 200MB (!!!), almost a quarter of all my RAM, while uTorrent used to (on my Windows installation) take about a quarter of that quantity. Also seemed to download faster. But alas - no Linux version.

PeerGuardian 2, which also has no Linux version (and apparently no Vista version worth speaking of, just a shaky beta) used to run on my XP.... it's glitchy, but it works if you are patient and nurse it back to health each time it crashes. It blocks some browser activity by default, so just disable 'HTTP Blocking' or whatever it's called after installation.

There seems to be a Linux app that does the same - MoBlock
http://moblock.berlios.de/
Gonna give it a try, I guess.

H.


----------

